# VMWare xorg.conf 1280x800 and 1280x1024



## ptempel (May 14, 2010)

Cobbled together an xorg.conf for both my laptop (1280x800) and desktop (1280x1024) and thought I'd share it.  Below is what I'm using now on the laptop.  Just comment the 1280x800 lines and uncomment the 1280x1024 lines to get the other resolution.  Xorg -configure gets a close resolution (1280x720) but not quite there.  So needed to edit it some to get what I wanted.


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync    1-10000
	VertRefresh  1-10000
	#Modeline     "1280x1024" 102.24 1280 1296 1552 1736 1024 1024 1033 1070
	Modeline     "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1352 1480 1680 800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "VMware"
	BoardName   "SVGA II Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		#Modes     "1280x1024"
		Modes     "1280x800"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		#Modes     "1280x1024"
		Modes     "1280x800"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## dirtyfishtank (Feb 9, 2013)

This has been very helpful, thanks. I'm trying to do something similar on a laptop with resolution 1600x900. I've replaced the 1280 reference below with "1600x900" and in the modeline I used the line below which I copied from another vm running on the same computer. 

```
Modeline "1600x900_60.00"  118.25  1600 1696 1856 2112  900 903 908 934 -hsync +vsync
```
Unfortunately still no luck. Closest resolution I can get to 1600x900 is 1440x900. xrandr returns this:

```
xrandr: failed to get size of gamma for output defaults
```
Any thoughts or help would be much appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2013)

A) Don't use Modelines.  Really.  They should only be needed in rare situations.

B) Remove all the unused bit depth levels in xorg.conf.  They are not needed.

C) Set the resolution desired in the Screen sections.

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Modes "1600x900"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------

